# Oki C5200 - DCS data



## Flynaga (May 14, 2008)

Hello, I have a small network consisting of 1 desktop, 2 printers, and a laptop. The printers are conected to the desktop via cable and the laptop uses wireless. My laptop can not print to the OKI C5200. I get the error "could not get DCS data from shared printer". HELP


----------

